# HmoobH8wj - Box Perches



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

To all Box perches owner. Can you tell me how do it and make it?
i want to make Box Perches in my New loft coming soon. so please
tell how you do it and make it. Thank you for the time =D


*HmoongH8wj*


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a useful thread
I too am looking at building some box perches 6' wide and 8' tall. Should be around 40-50 boxes.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

*Thank You!*


----------

